# Best area/s to live in in Sharm El Sheik?



## Chris Sutton (Mar 13, 2012)

I am still currently in the UK but would like the advice of those who have lived in Sharm El Sheik for some time on the best place/s to buy a property.

I would like to be very close to the sea, close to a marina if possible and within walking distance of a variety of shops.

Thanks


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris Sutton said:


> I am still currently in the UK but would like the advice of those who have lived in Sharm El Sheik for some time on the best place/s to buy a property.
> 
> I would like to be very close to the sea, close to a marina if possible and within walking distance of a variety of shops.
> 
> Thanks


Where to live/buy is a personal opinion of each individual. Personally I could never see myself living in Nabq, however lots of Brits live there. 

It's all pretty much close to the sea, unless you chose to live further out in the desert! If you want to be close to a Marina, then you need to either be in Hadaba or Naama, and again both places are within walking distance of shops.

Your best bet is to get yourself out here and do a bit of research, you can ask all the questions you like on here, but at the end of the day only you know what you like so what we tell you could end up being a complete load of .....

Incidentally have you ever actually been to Sharm before, or have you just stuck a pin in your map? Sorry but all the questions you're asking makes me think you've never been, otherwise you'd know what areas you like!


----------



## Chris Sutton (Mar 13, 2012)

Widget said:


> Where to live/buy is a personal opinion of each individual. Personally I could never see myself living in Nabq, however lots of Brits live there.
> 
> It's all pretty much close to the sea, unless you chose to live further out in the desert! If you want to be close to a Marina, then you need to either be in Hadaba or Naama, and again both places are within walking distance of shops.
> 
> ...



You are right, I have never been but I know a few people that have been for holidays. What they have told me has sparked my interest and I have recently come into an inheritance - hence the questions on here to ascertain the feasibility of relocating.
I think the best recourse would be to go out for a 2-3 week holiday, consult the estate agents, ask a few expats and get a feel for the place. But any advice on here is useful too


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Widget said:


> Incidentally have you ever actually been to Sharm before, or have you just stuck a pin in your map? Sorry but all the questions you're asking makes me think you've never been, otherwise you'd know what areas you like!



I was thinking the same thing as I read through the posts yesterday. But what you said is a good idea Chris, you need to get out here for a few weeks to see what the place is like, it can be quite a big culture shock for a lot of people and to invest so much time and money relocating and then at the end of it be unable to cope with living in Egypt would be a big loss. Also you would learn more detailed information when talking to people on the spot and find out exactly what you want to know.

I hope all goes well for you whatever you decide, it can be a big change moving to another country but it has its rewards too.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris Sutton said:


> I think the best recourse would be to go out for a 2-3 week holiday, consult the estate agents, ask a few expats and get a feel for the place. But any advice on here is useful too


And then come for six months+ but rent before you even consider buying!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Chris Sutton said:


> You are right, I have never been but I know a few people that have been for holidays. What they have told me has sparked my interest and I have recently come into an inheritance - hence the questions on here to ascertain the feasibility of relocating.
> I think the best recourse would be to go out for a 2-3 week holiday, consult the estate agents, ask a few expats and get a feel for the place. But any advice on here is useful too


Living in Egypt is a whole different ball game to being there on holiday believe me and can at times drive you crazy,so really think you need to come out and rent for awhile before you burn your boats.

Personally i would never invest my money in Egypt...far to unstable for my liking.


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Chris Sutton said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Without a dought Hadaba is the place to be. Unless your over 65 then hurghada would suit you more, Hurghada average age is 73. Chilled though i must say.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

saafend said:


> Chris Sutton said:
> 
> 
> > Unless your over 65 then hurghada would suit you more, Hurghada average age is 73. Chilled though i must say.
> ...


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

Chris Sutton said:


> You are right, I have never been but I know a few people that have been for holidays. What they have told me has sparked my interest and I have recently come into an inheritance - hence the questions on here to ascertain the feasibility of relocating.
> I think the best recourse would be to go out for a 2-3 week holiday, consult the estate agents, ask a few expats and get a feel for the place. But any advice on here is useful too


I agree with the other posters Chris - you really have to come out to Sharm and spend some time there to see if you like it and also to get to know the place. What others might like, you might not. Living in egypt is VERY different to even being on holiday there. 
But I wish you the best of luck!
Fiona


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

mamasue said:


> saafend said:
> 
> 
> > Total Bollocks How much time have you spent in Hurghada!!??
> ...


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

saafend said:


> ;740375 said:
> 
> 
> > In Total about 9 weeks spread over 6 trips.It is nice there, in fact it has some of the best looked after back gardens in the middle east, Just too many elderly for me to feel at home. 40 years time maybe it will be the place for me but why i can still enjoy things myself i'll avoid it bar visiting my nan. Very easy to get work there though.
> ...


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

mamasue said:


> saafend said:
> 
> 
> > Well, your 'vast experience' of staying at your nan's house is obviously no reflection of the real Hurghada.... just one very small part!!
> ...


----------

